# Usagi Yojimbo



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Didn't see a thread so I decided to make one.

http://www.usagiyojimbo.com/

Anyone actually hear of it, other than the main character having a few cameos in TMNT?


----------



## Charlie_Kitsune (Jul 4, 2008)

It's really popular, it had been even part of TMNT Series a bit :3 And Manga books in Poland XD


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 4, 2008)

it should be availabe even on Hawaii, since it gets translated into german and all... the series runs now for over ten years, has a huge 'essential artbook' and a celebrity comic book under it's belt, and Stan Sakai is still going strong with his storytelling.

the early fantagraphics issues are available as TPB, also are some colour specials and the 'Space Usagi' specials which are worth a closer look in my opinion.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Anbessa said:


> it should be availabe even on Hawaii, since it gets translated into german and all... the series runs now for over ten years, has a huge 'essential artbook' and a celebrity comic book under it's belt, and Stan Sakai is still going strong with his storytelling.
> 
> the early fantagraphics issues are available as TPB, also are some colour specials and the 'Space Usagi' specials which are worth a closer look in my opinion.


Oh yeah. I actually live really close to 2 comic book places that sells it, I have almost every volume made  so far


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 4, 2008)

Read every issue for over 10 years. Stan Sakai is a great artist, but as a writer he has this irritating habit of getting the characters to describe and narrate things that are obvious to the reader.

_"We're in luck -- the guards are walking right past us!"_

_"There's a dark shadow creeping up my blade!"_

Yeah, we *know*, Stan -- we can see it on the page already!


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 4, 2008)

desiring_change said:


> Read every issue for over 10 years. Stan Sakai is a great artist, but as a writer he has this irritating habit of getting the characters to describe and narrate things that are obvious to the reader.
> 
> _"We're in luck -- the guards are walking right past us!"_
> 
> ...


 
yes, indeed - but many US superhero comics don't do it that way, but double and triple so: in the narrator box, in a thought bubble, and one of the characters exclaiming it. XD

it's noticable, but at least you can identify with the characters, and the stories are good enough to ignore that habit.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 6, 2008)

Further note, volume 22 was released today, or yesterday depending on where you are on the globe.


----------



## RabbitValley (Aug 8, 2008)

Stan has been a guest of Anthrocon, and he's got hundreds of issues out.  Fantastic book, and I say that not just because I'm a bunny.

http://www.rabbitvalley.com/department_1075_0_0.html - Directory of Usagi Yojimbo books

Lots of good paperback collections, and lots of original issues too.  We stopped picking up the original issues, however, because so few customers were buying them.  The paperbacks used to be a huge seller, not so much anymore.







 - Picture of me with Stan Sakai and the back of issue #5 of Circles, celebrating his 100th issue.


----------



## jimp88 (Aug 15, 2008)

Stan really cool..I met im' at Anime Iowa a couple years back


----------



## RabbitValley (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome. He has been at Anthrocon for the past few years too!

(Andrew Rabbitt)


----------



## Journey (Oct 2, 2008)

He's actuuly been at AI? dangit probably a year i wasn't there


----------

